# 1966 gto



## GTO666 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a 66 GTO with Tripower, PS, pb and auto. The power brakes are very sensitive. If I touch the brakes i almost go through the windshield. It just had a full body off restoration. Why are the brakes so sensitive?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Because they are getting a lot of boost. Try a much lighter foot. You'll get used to it. Chrysler products from the same era are even worse!!


----------

